# Collegiate Bridle



## aidybex (23 March 2009)

Bit of a moan - I purchased a collegiate bridle last november, in cob which fitted fine except the browband. The people I bought it from couldn't swap the browband for full so I had to replace it with full size. Now it has all stretched, it has a crank noseband which I've had to punch extra holes in, one rein has stretched more then the other (i know, that means I favour one more than the other). The cheek pieces are on the top hole anyway. This is only 4 months down the line, it wasn't cheap. I emailed the company who I bought it from, they've spoken to the manufacturer who say "Good leather should stretch" - well I wish someone told me as I'd have saved myself some pennies and bought a cheap crappy one that doesn't stretch........I'm now worried how much longer this bridle will last me for........I got enough ear ache from the OH for buying this one  
	
	
		
		
	


	




 Sorry moan over - now off to slimming world wood dee doo!! So no wine


----------



## MrsMozart (23 March 2009)

A bridle shouldn't stretch! It's not fit for purpose and of merchantable quality. Tell the shop you bought it from that you want to return it 
	
	
		
		
	


	




.


----------



## Jay89 (23 March 2009)

Uh oh!! I just brought one of them type bridles :s!!


----------



## black_horse (23 March 2009)

:S cheap leather, cheap bridle.


----------



## Donkeymad (23 March 2009)

Unfortunately their 'good leather' is not actually 'good leather'


----------



## Damnation (24 March 2009)

I steer clear of Collegiate admittedly.. 
	
	
		
		
	


	




  I had a saddle of theirs I didn't like and then I bought a pair of stirrup leathers from them. They stretched after a week perhaps? (4, maybe 5 uses) It wasn't just a little bit either, it was a good half a hole stretch! My friend bought collegiate stirrup leathers and had the exact same problem, they stretched almost immidiately.. it doesn't surprise me that the bridle has stretched, I would be sending it back with a strongly worded letter..


----------



## PapaFrita (24 March 2009)

I must only have rubbish bridles then as I've never had one stretch. Sounds like a pretty lame excuse, TBH. I thought Collegiate were pretty good


----------



## WishfulThinker (24 March 2009)

Cheap leather stretches!  I have 2 cheap bridles (as good at breaking stuff) and they have stretched!  With my old horse she  came with the same bridle she had for the past 15 years - it hadnt stretched anywhere near as much as my 2 crap ones have in 2 years - iterally about 1/2 hole stretch on the good leather bridle. 

I am planning on forking out for a decent bridle when he comes back from loan - no more than £100 tho.


----------



## CBAnglo (24 March 2009)

Collegiate tack is really poor quality.  I remember when they brought out their bridle range I went to see it and it was cheap leather and badly put together, and quite expensive for what it was.

I only buy jeffries, stubben, kieffer or albion bridles - that way you know you have a quality bridle, the leather is soft and supple and isnt going to stretch, especially not one side more than the other!


----------



## pennyh (24 March 2009)

i have been using a collegiate crank bridle as my everyday bridle for about the last 10 months , 4-5 times per week &amp; its just fine &amp; cleans up to look good


----------



## sachak (24 March 2009)

i have to echo the majority here... you get what you pay for IMO!


----------

